# Need help over on WHAM but I



## Hopeful Lady (Sep 5, 2009)

cant seem to get my post to show up. I am new over there but two of my post wont show up and I already emailed mod without any responce. Anyone else ever had this happen?


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

If we knew what WHAM was, that might help....

Peg


----------

